# مدير انتاج ومهندس انتاج



## محمد 1000 (3 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة لكل المهندسين الأفاضل
أنا مهندس حديث التخرج
معروض عليا عمل في أحد المصانع لكن لإني كحديث التخرج فالمهنة هي مساعد مشرف انتاج , أو بمعنى آخر متداول مساعد سوبرفايزر , في المهنة دي في تدرج ابقى سوبر فايزر ثم مستقبلا ابقى مدير انتاج
عايز اعرف من اصحاب الخبرة البداية دي كويسة كدة كمهندس ؟
واللا دي بعيدة عن الهندسة ؟
ومدير الانتاج ده بيبقى مهندس واللا ايه النظام ؟ وانا مع مرور الوت هاخد خبرة في المجال واللا الخبرة محدودة ؟
ياريت اصحاب الخبرة يفيدوني في الموضوع ده لإني لسة معرفش عنه اي حاجة
المصنع كبير خاص بإنتاج الانسجة
وشكرا مقدماً​


----------



## frindly heart (3 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

أخي م/محمد حياك اللهومرحبا بك في قافلة المهندسين ..

نصيحيتي لك أنها فرصة مناسبة جدا جدا لك أن تعمل مساعد لمشرف انتاج (حتى لو هو مش مهندس)

لكن هتستفاد منهخبرة عملية كبيرة جدا جدا وانت الكسبان ومش خسران لعدة اسباب

1- انك حديث التخرج يعني سنك صغير ومش هيبقى عندك مشكلة ولا احراج في انك تتعلم وتكون في الموقع ده
2- انك مهندس ذو عقلية هندسية (وهو ده الفرق بين المهندس وغيره) لان عقليتك الهندسية تساعدك على التقدم باستمرار نحو الامام إلى ان تكون في المقدمة
3- غالبا أي انسان مبيكملش في نقس المصنع اللي اتعلم فيه لأنهم ديما بيبصولك انك جيت متعرفش حاجة
لكن لما تطلع لمصنع تاني بعد لما تاخد خبرة كويسة هيقدروك فعلا.

واجمالا نصيحي لك العمل في هذا الوضع لانه هيضيقلك كتيير 

ولكن بالنسبة لمجال عمل المصنع فأنا لاأدري عنه يجب أن تسأل أهل الخبرة في هذا المجال.

وبالتوفيق ....


----------



## ابو عبدالله99 (3 يناير 2011)

تماما كما قال الاخ فرندلي هارت 
من الطبيعي والافضل ان تبداء حياتك العملية كمساعد سوبرفايزر 
بكده حتكسب خبرة افضل واسرع
وخصوصا اذا كان المصنع كبير وله سمعة جيدة


----------



## محمد 1000 (4 يناير 2011)

frindly heart 
ابو عبدالله99 

شكرا ليكم جدا يا باشمهندسين
بجد رأيكم أضاف لي الكثير
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------

